
Rubyists, Please Stop Abusing NotImplementedError - cstump
http://chrisstump.online/2016/03/23/stop-abusing-notimplementederror/
======
dozzie
Python uses NotImplementedError exactly for the purpose of signaling the
method should be overriden by the subclass.

And code with almost complete, but not really, interface (i.e. with several
methods lacking) looks awful. I would say it's an error on the Ruby language
developers' side not to provide means to signal the method needs to be
overriden.

------
cstump
NotImplementedError is often misused. In the article I discuss when it should
be used and why you probably don't need it.

